# Blascrafter Aber Wie Und Wo?



## Berja (24. August 2006)

hallo

ich habe heute den artikel über BLASCrafter gelesen. aber bin 
wohl zu dumm das teil in betrieb zu nehmen.

ich finde keine register namens [BLASCrafter] in den einstellungen
des clients und auch keine möglichkeit eine tastenkombination festzulegen.

heute habe ich den blasc client runtergeladen und installiert.

bitte helfen :-)


----------



## Dan (24. August 2006)

Hallo Berja, 

Ich habe eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht. :-P

Die Gute: 
Du bist nicht zu dumm den BLASCCrafter in Betrieb zu nehmen! :-)

Die schlechte Nachricht: 
Durch die Performanceprobeme mit der neuen Seite wurde die Auslieferung des neuen BLASC-Patches verschoben.
Zitat BLASC-Entwickler: "Sobald sich die Server wieder beruhigt haben, geht der Patch online und der Crafter ist dann verfügbar!"

Gruß, Dan


----------



## Gast (25. August 2006)

sehr gut. bzw schlecht.

sehr gut das ich nicht zu dumm zum benutzen bin.

schlecht das er nicht jetzt zur verfügugn steht (ich muss seit tagen spammen um einen
axtschmied zu finden und keiner meldet sich)

evtl wäre es nciht so schlecht einen hinweis auf den info seiten zu machen
das der crafter NOCH nicht da ist. sowas in rot das mans nicht übersieht ;-)


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (25. August 2006)

hoffe das kommt bald.
hab auch was bei den kommentaren geschrieben aber da steht ich heiße "Ollie" und man sieht nichts nach dem abschicken.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkViper3k (25. August 2006)

dito


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (25. August 2006)

es geht jetzt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber eine Suchfunktion wär noch praktisch (Suchfeld oben zum filtern) und die Anproge geht nicht. Man kann zwar mit STRG draufklicken in der Liste aber man bekommt immer nur das zu sehen was man gerade an hat.

/Edit: Vielleicht könnte man auch noch Erste Hilfe hinzufügen (Gegengifte)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find den Salzstreuer auch nicht bei Ingenieur und bei Alchemie ist dieser Stein zum umwandeln in englisch.


----------



## Dan (25. August 2006)

So, der BLASCrafter ist nun verfügbar wenn ihr euren BLASC-Client updatet.
Im Spiel ruft ihr ihn mit /blascrafter auf.

Für konstruktive Vorschläge und Ideen sind wir jederzeit dankbar und werden auch mal über eine Suchfunktion nachdenken.

In den meisten Fällen kann man aber davon ausgehen, dass jemand schon im Vorfeld weiß, was er sich herstellen lassen möche und dementsprechend seine Auswahl trifft.

Ciao, Dan
buffed.de


----------



## DarkViper3k (25. August 2006)

Löschen plz


----------



## Lebortran (26. August 2006)

Sehr schlau wäre es vielleicht auch mal die Toc Version zu updaten nach dem Patch. Blasccrafter aber zu blöd um eine Zeile zu editieren. Und nein ich wil das nicht selber machen oO.


----------



## Crowley (26. August 2006)

Lebortran schrieb:


> Sehr schlau wäre es vielleicht auch mal die Toc Version zu updaten nach dem Patch. Blasccrafter aber zu blöd um eine Zeile zu editieren. Und nein ich wil das nicht selber machen oO.


Nix für ungut, aber als wir am Dienstag nach Leipzig aufgebrochen sind war die Version 1.11 noch aktuell. Und wir hatten da weiß Gott genug zu tun, da kann einem doch mal so ne blöde Interface-Versionsnummer durch die Lappen gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wir werden jetzt ein wenig Feedback abwarten, und eventuell noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten verbessern und dann im Laufe der nächsten Woche ein Update mit der richtigen Versionsnummer rausgeben.


----------

